# Antique hand tools in New Hampshire



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I'm in New Hampshire this week and was wondering if any fellow New Englanders knew of a good place or places to look for vintage hand tools in the White Mountains region. I have some time to scout around a bit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

How far are you from Brimfield?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to that Brimfield Antique show this year with the wife and i was astonished at the enormity of it. We spent 6 hours there and i think i just scrtached the surface. What i did find was that you got either of the 2 extremes, flea market stuff or high end stuff. Trying to find the middle of the road bargain was difficult but i did walk asway with a Bailey #7 and a complete #78 for $45.

Id venture to guess that Pierce would be 3 hours from Brimfield depending on what part of NH hes in.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I planned to hit Brimfield twice this year but life got in the way. I'm looking for May now. Like any flea market, its hit or miss. Timing is everything. I've found these types of settings still beats ebay prices and you can often wheel and deal.

New England is full of flea markets in spring and summer. I typically do an internet search for an area I plan to be in, but some of my best deals have come from an out of the way antique shop I happen by.

I'm fortunate, my wife and I like to go antiquing, if its not your thing, its could be a real drag.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Brimfield is close to me on the home front, but this week I'm in the northern half of New Hampshire, which is about 3 hours away as chrisstef mentioned. Great tip for future reference though!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i like the antiquing myself, the wife and i have just recently gotten into it a little. Brimfield is the crack smoke of antique shows, one hit and ill be back next year. You could spend 3 days there no problem. Good lucko n the hunt pierce.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got some great deals at the Stormville NY shows. Probably about the same distance away from you as me. Its a haul from NH though.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Wanted to update: I found a nice little antique shop in Lancaster, NH called Potato Barn Antiques. It had a very nice selection of vintage hand tools - it's own room full. I picked up an old Sandusky wooden rabbet plane #146 for $20. So if anyone happens to be in the northern part of New Hampshire, Potato Barn Antiques in Lancaster is well worth a visit - http://www.potatobarnantiques.com/


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I came on to this late. I would have mentioned the Potato Barn.
I have a place just over the river, know the area well.
If you get over to St Johnsbury VT way theres a bunch the have hand tools


----------

